# What Clock App is this?



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Here is a pic of a clock app I'm trying to find out what it is.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know for sure if its the same one, but I remember using Hamster Widgets and it having a clock very similar, almost identical.


----------



## Adgoosuc (Jul 28, 2012)

Its BobClock d3, you can change the colors.

Sent from my Galaxy Ace


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Adgoosuc said:


> Its BobClock d3, you can change the colors.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Ace


That's it.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Adgoosuc said:


> Its BobClock d3, you can change the colors.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Ace


And if you want to save yourself a search, here you go: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bob.clock&hl=en


----------

